

Show HN: a website to hold presentations and share them remotely in realtime - _ak
https://joinmytalk.com/

======
_ak
Here's the announcement that describes how it works:
[http://blog.joinmytalk.com/?p=6](http://blog.joinmytalk.com/?p=6)

I also put the code on GitHub:
[https://github.com/joinmytalk](https://github.com/joinmytalk)

Any feedback is appreciated.

